# plumbing problem



## buenf (Jun 23, 2008)

ok the problem i have is with the water pressure coming into the bathroom it so strong that in a couple of months i have to change the shut off value of the toilet or the water control assembly in the tank


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Most likely the presure coming into the hole house is to strong this is not uncommon, the solution is to install a pressure reducing valve where the water supply enters the house


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Doby

I would like ta add to your reply and ask a few questions. I hope it is OK.

buenf.

Are you serviced by a "water company" or do you have a private well?
If on a well the problem could be with the settings on your pressure tank. Consult with a well drilling/installation company or a qualified plumber.

If you are serviced by a "water company" the problem could be from the installation of backflow prevention devices. You should have been warned in advance of the installation of these devices and been advised of your need for a "thermal expansion tank" to prevent damage to the plumbing system in your house.

http://www.delcowater.com/InternetPages/ThermalExpansionTankCalc/expansioninfo.htm

Call your water provider and see if this is what has happened. If this is the case then you will need to install a Thermal expansion tank. If you have the ability and tools it is a simple task but you need to follow the manufacturer's instructions or the device will be worthless!!

If you do not have all the tools required then you need to call a competent plumber ASAP. 

Good luck,
Marc


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There are some issues that have been brought up that seem to have a lot of merit. My experience with a house I built with a county water system, is that if you hooked your house up to the lines, it was requireed by that county system that you had a water pressure reducer before connecting to your residence. I suspect this may be the problem.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My apology for lack of research pertaining to suppliers of water service. I am in no way connected to or endorse any link that I provide. Links are provided as reference material only!

http://www.chinohills.org/index.asp?NID=654

Scroll to the bottom of the page for info on pressure regulators.

Regardless of the reason for such high water pressure, it is something that should be corrected quickly.


----------

